
Show HN: Your cryptocurrency is destroying the environment. Offset it - olly_r
http://cryptooffset.club/
======
52-6F-62
While I appreciate your apparent motivation and message here, Oliver, I'm sure
that others beside myself would like there to be _some_ attempt at insight
into how you generate the number of kilograms of carbon generated according to
your calculator, as well as the very important question of:

How do I know that I am sending my money to a legitimate mission to plant
trees. You reference the World Land Trust, but I don't see any request for
Bitcoin on their website. The address appears to be brand new, and I can only
assume is yours.
[https://blockchain.info/address/1GqUcWivNngEzgoC1VRBz6Knhw9t...](https://blockchain.info/address/1GqUcWivNngEzgoC1VRBz6Knhw9tpSBGr8)

There is no process. There needs to be one. Some people might even more gladly
give if they can be assigned a fiat value for their contribution for tax
purposes, but even besides that there is simply no confirmation that the money
would ever get to be put to work planting trees.

And of course, the glaring logical problem, that the effort to gather Bitcoin
for this purpose will only heap piles upon the cost its trying to offset...

Maybe a better mission would be to try and partner with an exchange and the
charity in order to ask people to donate a portion of any profit they see in
selling off any cryptocurrencies, and take the value in fiat on the way, then
all of the above issues could be mitigated.

You have to understand, there are so many scams out there, that the seeming
lack of process ("Just send money to this address") doesn't instil one with
confidence.

------
googletazer
LOL

